# El templo de Wiracocha en Raqchi



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

A 117 km (2 horas) de la ciudad del Cusco se encuentra una de las construcciones mas audaces de los Incas: El templo del dios Wiracocha, el Dios invisible, el Dios creador. El templo fue destruido en la conquista, pero lo que hoy queda es suficiente para encender la imaginacion y ver cuan grandioso fue: 100 m de largo por 20 m de largo! El templo es de paredes de adobe y la base de piedras volcanicas.
El complejo tambien incluye areas residenciales y "tambos" o graneros, donde se guardaban alimentos.

La capilla de raqchi:















































El templo: Las tejas fueron agregadas para proteger las paredes...originalmente eran mucho mas altas aun!




























































































El complejo arqueologico:













































































































Espero les hayan gustado las fotos :tyty:


----------



## Chris_ALOR (Aug 10, 2007)

Muy interesante Ekeko...es impresionante lo que los incas llegaron a hacer....

P.d: Voy a ponerme a buscar mis archivos de peruana, tengo entendido que esa edificación era un gran almacen de alimento y no un templo....


----------



## roberto_vp (Feb 8, 2008)

Impresionante, tan buenas construcciones que hasta hoy se conservan.


----------



## El Bajopontino (Feb 17, 2005)

wow, no pensé que fuera tan grande, interesante este conjunto arqueológico, imagino que abra tenido las dimensiones de un templo católico colonial.

Deberían mover este thread a Nuestro Patrimonio.


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Es bastante grande! Qué pintoresco lugar.


----------



## Tyrone (Feb 6, 2008)

Impresionante ... este es uno de los pocos lugares del Cuzco que no conozco :booze:


----------



## Inkandrew9 (Jul 11, 2007)

sugarrw said:


> Muy interesante Ekeko...es impresionante lo que los incas llegaron a hacer....
> 
> P.d: Voy a ponerme a buscar mis archivos de peruana, tengo entendido que esa edificación era un gran almacen de alimento y no un templo....


Mmmm stas seguro o es una hipótesis??? ..,.. buehh de todas formas es impresionante, en el Thread de Arkitectura Prehispánica hay planos de esta construcción x si te interesa chekarlos.

Gracias x las fotos Ekeko, al parecer has venido cargado de sorpresas como el Dios de la Abundancia :colgate:


----------



## GatoNegro (Feb 17, 2005)

Felicidades Ekeko por todas las fotos y threads que has abierto recientemente. Se ve que tuviste muy buen viaje al Perú. Este lugar es nuevo para mi, y me encantó todo, el templo, el color del cielo, las montañas, todo muy lindo. Gracias por compartir éstas y todas las demás fotos.


----------



## Kuntur Apuchin (Jan 29, 2008)

El templo de Wiracocha es impresionante...la capilla de Raqchi tambien es única en su estilo en Cusco.


----------



## Ekeko (Dec 13, 2006)

Gracias por sus comentarios. La verdad solo estuve 12 dias en el Peru, pero creo que le saque el jugo, y me gusta compartir todo lo bonito que tiene nuestro pais. 
Todavia tengo a Pisac, Chincheros, Ollantaytambo, y la propia ciudad del Cusco por sacar...le voy a dar bastante trabajo a imageshack.

Raqchi no es un destino tan popular, pero podran darse cuenta de que vale la pena el viajecito.


----------



## diegoXD (Jun 5, 2007)

Wuau que hermoso lugar no habia escuchado nada sobre el


----------



## Liquido (Apr 3, 2005)

lindo, claro que me gusto las fotos!


----------



## CHIMUCHIK (May 23, 2007)

espectacular!!!!


----------



## Chocaviento (Nov 18, 2007)

Un lugar precioso, asi es nuestro Perú


----------



## tacall (Sep 10, 2007)

q increible el lugar.. vaya que tal vez este fue el edificio mas alto construdio en tierra peruana jejeje, debemos aprender de nuestros incas...

alguien tiene un render o maqueta de como era antes el lugar??


----------



## nekun20 (Feb 6, 2007)

Una joya invaluable


----------

